# Anton Schweitzer



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anton_Schweitzer
"Anton Schweitzer (6 June 1735 in Coburg - 23 November 1787 in Gotha) was a German composer of operas, who was affiliated with Abel Seyler's theatrical company.
He was a child prodigy who obtained the patronage of the duke of Saxe-Hildburghausen, who sent him to study with Jakob Friedrich Kleinknecht at the court of Bayreuth in 1758, and then sent him to Italy (1764-66), and made him Kapellmeister. With the dismissal of the court orchestra at Hildburghausen, he was enabled to tour Europe with the Seyler theatrical company from 1769. His most notable work is the opera Alceste (1773), with a German libretto by Christoph Martin Wieland, among the early German-language operas."


----------

